# Thinking about buying a Fluke or Amprobe meter?



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

they are still going to have the other clamp meters. but those new products are neat! but i would not spend 3-7000 for that right now


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

sparkyboys said:


> they are still going to have the other clamp meters. but those new products are neat! but i would not spend 3-7000 for that right now


 
Did I miss something? Where are you getting $3-7000 for?????? Is there a ammeter going for seven grand that I am unaware of????????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Did I miss something? Where are you getting $3-7000 for?????? Is there a ammeter going for seven grand that I am unaware of????????


 
I got a real nice Fluke 33 I'll gladly sell you for seven grand.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

hell for $7,000.00 I'll give him my fluke 33 clamp, my fluke 117 multimeter, and I'll throw in my analog rotary amprobe clamp,might be talked into throwing in my analog amprobe multimeter also


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> hell for $7,000.00 I'll give him my fluke 33 clamp, my fluke 117 multimeter, and I'll throw in my analog rotary amprobe clamp,might be talked into throwing in my analog amprobe multimeter also


 
OK... my Fluke 33, 87, 1507 and 289..... 7 Gs.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

My 337 I got for two and a quarter suits me just fine, and the 80i-500s I use with my scope and PQA came included.
Again, I'd like to see a $7000 clamp. Even if there's an extra zero on there by typo, I'd still be intrigued to see a $700 clamp:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> My 337 I got for two and a quarter suits me just fine, and the 80i-500s I use with my scope and PQA came included.
> Again, I'd like to see a $7000 clamp. Even if there's an extra zero on there by typo, I'd still be intrigued to see a $700 clamp:whistling2:










Hioki 3196-01/500 Power Quality Analyzer
MSRP: $7799.00
​


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Hioki 3196-01/500 Power Quality Analyzer
> MSRP: $7799.00​


 


Ken, you're not playing fair. I said *ammeter, *not PQA. I can top that, but when I think of ammeter, I think of AC/DCV measurement, continuity, resistance, and current measurement.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:Sparkyboy will have that money when he gets his NEBF pension. 


Charlie


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Close as I can find:


http://www.transcat.com/catalog/productdetail.aspx?itemnum=45963EL


On top of that, the even more $ you'd have rapped up in PPE if you were measuring those kind of levels.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Ken, you're not playing fair. I said *ammeter, *not PQA. I can top that, but when I think of ammeter, I think of AC/DCV measurement, continuity, resistance, and current measurement.


Well, it _does_ measure amps, doesn't it?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> If you are thinking about buying a Fluke or Amprobe meter, I would highly recommend pulling the trigger before the end of June. There are some pricing changes going in to effect July 1st.
> 
> JJ


Does this have anything to do with the recent safety recall of 300 Series clamps?


----------

